# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Video Humoristike

## PINK

Imagjino t'kesh keto .   :uahaha:

----------


## PINK

Ja nje tjeter qe ta ngjit t'qeshmen me zor . Shume ngjitese .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

OMG !!

hahahahhahahahahaha soooooo funnyyyyyyyyy .  :uahaha:

----------


## MICHI

sa pisa ato kalamajt.

----------


## skipetar

[QUOTE=Zeri_i_Mirdites]Bravo PINK,mire bere qe e hape kete teme.Na duhet te qeshim pak,lol

Ja po kontriboj edhe une me nje te tille.

Juve qe banoni ne Kanada mos u ka ndodhur ndonjehere keshtu?  :pa dhembe:  




qe lidhjen edhe nryshe:




qe edhe njo se i përshtatet temsë:

----------


## km92

Shikone pak kete   :ngerdheshje: 







lol hahahahahaha  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## km92

Ja edhe nje tjeter  :ngerdheshje: 


 :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## km92

:ngerdheshje:

----------


## donna76

mua me beri per te qeshur.

----------


## MICHI

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7v_lChAep...elated&search=


Shikojeni kte po qet mbi 18 vjec. dave chappelle


http://youtube.com/watch?v=7v_lChAep...elated&search=

----------


## donna76



----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Presidenti Bush

----------


## Darius

> Per Moderatoret apo adminet!!
> 
> A mund te di perse eshte diaktivizuar kodi per videot direkte nga YouTube?
> 
> Faleminderit.



ZIM ne toolbarin e pjeses ku shkruan nje shkrim te ri ne fund, anen e djathte eshte shtuar nje buton *M* i cili kryen funksionon e perbashket si per google video ashtu dhe per youtube. Eshte bere enkas per te shmangur veshtiresite e postimit nga ana e anetareve. Jo te gjithe kane njohuri te kodit ne youtube dhe sidomos te docil ne google video. Ne momentin qe shtypni me (mund te behet dhe manuale me kodet e thjeshta te forumit) mjaftoni te vendosni link te plote te videos dhe ajo mund te ndiqet direkt ne faqen e forumit pa patur nevoje qe te transferohesh ne link. 

*p.s. Bera nje nderhyrje ne te gjitha shkrimet dhe pervec link te dhene shtova dhe videon qe mund te ndiqet direkt ketu ne faqe. Mos harroni qe nese shigjetat ne fund te barit blu jane poshte duhet te klikoni qe te hapet video.*

----------


## Darius

Ndiqni dy fotot e meposhtme qe ju tregojne si cfare drejtimi duhet te kene shigjetat qe te hapet video

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit Darius dhe Mariachi.


Faktikisht ose kam problem une me kete komjuterin ketu ne pune,ose ka problem faqja.

Kam postuar me pare me ket metoden e re po quditerisht sot nuk po punon.

----------


## Davius

*VIDEO KLIP SHQIPTAR I REALIZUAR NE TETOVE*

----------


## km92

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5bPMwAHdJCg

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## km92

shikoni keto macet lol  :perqeshje:

----------


## km92

ja edhe keto tjerat  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## km92

hahahahahahahha  :perqeshje: :P

----------

